# What type of chop saw do you use



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

I am looking to upgrade my old 10'' Delta but wondering what to get, I like the new 12'' Bosch and most impressed with the Festool Kapax but is it worth the money. Would like the opinion of some of you pros, I am a serious hobbyist that likes to buy Good tools One time. Please advise


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

If I had the $$$$$ I would own the festool ( simply b/c I like em). I own and use a DeWalt 10" and it works fantastically.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a couple of Dewalt 12" Double-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saws. The DW708 & the newer DW718. I have used the 12" Hitachi, Makita, & Bosch saws. After buying & using the DW718 I would have bought the Bosch saw instead. I don't care for some of the upgrades in the DW718 (some I think are an improvement). It's a different saw than the older DW708 which is a great saw. I might have a different opinion if I have never used & gotten used to the older DW708. Because of extensive use of the first model, the newer model can become frustrating at times. The DW718 is still a good saw it just has a different feel when you are used to the previous model. I have never used the Kapex but have some friends that have & they like it if your willing to spend the extra money on it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

You'll get a lot of different responses on this one.
There are advantages and quirks of each & every one of them.

The sliding compound saws are the most versatile.

I've been on many jobsites where I have to use someone else's setup.
Personally, I've been a Makita man most of my 30 years of doing this stuff.
The slide action and the soft start just feel right to me especially with small pieces.
The new Makita has some nice features with even more capacity.

Keep your old Delta as a firewood saw.
That's just my opinion and get ready...wait for it....wait for it......here come a bunch more......


----------



## stev25 (Jul 7, 2011)

I Agree with you Corbin






Corbin3388 said:


> If I had the $$$$$ I would own the festool ( simply b/c I like em). I own and use a DeWalt 10" and it works fantastically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

From a different perspective, I rarely use my 10" CMS unless I'm doing very long pieces like molding or pressure treated stuff, which isn't that often. I get better accuracy with my TS on pieces that are manageable (< 6', which is most of what I do.)


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Delta 36-412 12" DCMS*

Largest capacity available, when I bought it.

I also have an old cast iron Rockwell, that goes mobile. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used the Bosch and Makita SCMS and find them both excellent machines. 
I own a made in China Triton SCMS. For the $$, it does the job for me. A good blade and religious attention to the set ups yields excellent results. 
When this one bites the dust, I'll probably go with a Makita or Bosch.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Used my son in law's Dewalt a while back and loved it I just can't justify the price right now even though Lowe's has reduced it to 500.

Well, I finally had the opportunity to pick one up and get the light system all for under 400. Needless to say, I bought it. Very pleased. A big upgrade from my old Kobolt. I did give my old one a good home though.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Makita LS1016L and LS1212. Glass smooth cuts every time.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you better justify the price soon at 500, lmao i paid 800 for the same one but that was years ago when it was first brought out .

dam that makes me want to get another one to throw in the van but at 75# i don't want to have to move it lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, lessee...A 14" Makita, 10" Hitachi, 10" Craftsman (which is the most accurate, BTW), and a radial arm miter saw...if you haven't seen one it looks like this.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just curious........don't feel like playing along.....don't.

Any trim,sub-contractors in here?Specifically trim.......not as part of bigger GC "chores"........?BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BWSmith said:


> Just curious........don't feel like playing along.....don't.


Party pooper...just sayin'.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Party pooper?Maybe,was genuinely curious.........this is my go-to bx.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

And then the cpl next questions "was";do you setup in a cntrl location,IE....big rm or do you setup in each individual rm?And the follow up to that was....and is sorta related to the 1st (if setting up in cntrl location)?....do you do say all windows first,then doors then base?....OR.....do it one rm at a time?IE...do windows,then drs,then base...go to next rm,repeat?BW


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a 12" Ridgid compound miter saw (forget exact model #) that I bought new several years ago. It is not the slider-type and overall I am very happy with it, not that I have a whole lot to compare it to. I think I paid around $300 for it. Before I had it, I used a friend's Dewalt 12" slider and really loved it, but I couldn't justify around $600 when I picked up mine. Although I would really like the add'l capacity of the slider, my 12" has sufficed for all but just a couple of jobs. I use mine quite a bit and would highly suggest getting the 12" versus anything smaller as you are able to cut completely thru a 4x4 or 2x6 (flat). Regarding the Bosch, I am pretty fond of anything Bosch so I am sure you won't go wrong there. Mostly depends on your needs and how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> And then the cpl next questions "was";do you setup in a cntrl location,IE....big rm or do you setup in each individual rm?And the follow up to that was....and is sorta related to the 1st (if setting up in cntrl location)?....do you do say all windows first,then doors then base?....OR.....do it one rm at a time?IE...do windows,then drs,then base...go to next rm,repeat?BW


allways one at a time, depending on what's ready i prefere windows-doors-cabs-trim. if you got other contractors workin ya gotta go with the flow sometimes.

i have the older dewalt 12" cms. and after trueing it up has been perfect. ive had it for 8 yrs maybe longer. it is a bit pricy, but you get what you pay for with this pc.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> and a radial arm miter saw...if you haven't seen one it looks like this..


A good friend of mine dropped its twin off at my house!:laughing:


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i just picked up the makita 10" sliding compound miter saw and i couldnt be happier


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

DeWalt 10" compound miter saw. Gets the job done ^_^


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

I use the Ridgid 12" MS1250 with a good 100t finish blade, works great.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Just curious........don't feel like playing along.....don't.
> 
> Any trim,sub-contractors in here?Specifically trim.......not as part of bigger GC "chores"........?BW



i did for many yrs. started out as a laborer @ 16 for a contractor. 6 months later i was doing pc work. did that for about 15 yrs.
the way it worked then was a truck showed up with cabs, we put um in. truck showed up with base, we put it in. on and on.
working on one house is a bit dif.


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

Woodmeistro, did you get anything yet?
It really depends on how you like to cut, what you're cutting...

The Kapex is deemed the best for trim work. although I love Festool, $1300 is a bit much. Then add in the stand...
The Bosch Glide really seems like a great saw. But heavy, even the stand is heavy (and more dough). 

I have an old cheap 10" Delta CMS (not like the pic someone posted, I wanted that. But they don't make). And a cheap 10" slider (I don't recommend). Just purchased a 8 1/2" SCMS by Dewalt. And planning on a 12" Dewalt or probably Ridgid (non-slider). 

The smaller saws are usually lighter, more accurate, but you'll have to cut larger trim on the flat. And they won't cut 4x4's. The Makita 7 1/2" looked nice and super-light. But has a small table and only cuts 2" high.

www.craftsmanjay.com


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> And then the cpl next questions "was";do you setup in a cntrl location,IE....big rm or do you setup in each individual rm?And the follow up to that was....and is sorta related to the 1st (if setting up in cntrl location)?....do you do say all windows first,then doors then base?....OR.....do it one rm at a time?IE...do windows,then drs,then base...go to next rm,repeat?BW


I'm usually only doing one room. But, I'll do all rooms of one moulding then the next for bigger jobs. Most of my work is remodeling or lived in homes. So, I usually set up outside. Depends. Major remodels, I'll set-up in a central loc or outside.

www.craftsmanjay.com


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

My first saw was a craftsman 12" When that died I got the dewalt 12" dw718. Had issues with it cutting a staright line , and couldn't adjust for it. I sold that and bought the bosch glider. I don't have any complaints with this saw. The glider mechanism is so much smoother than the rails on the dewalt. I am glad I made the switch. 
Nick


----------



## Dave R (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to have a 12" dewalt slider, but never had good luck keeping everything all adjusted. Then I got the 8-1/2" dewalt slider, they don't make it anymore, but it is a great saw and I still use it. It only lacks a large cutting capacity. Now I use a Kapex, I've had it for 2 years now and love everything about it. Its light, dust collection is great, accurate and the lasers are killer. My only complaint is the price, its expensive. I use my mitersaw just about everyday and when you break down the cost over the life of the saw its not so bad. Most of my work is field installs so the kapex with the Festool UG stand is amazing, again the price sucks but the quality and service festool provides is amazing. If the kapex is a to much money I would look at the bosch glider, I played with it at shows and it seems really cool. Here's a video I just did on the festool UG cart.

This video shows the stand and its features.





Here is one on packing it all back up to head home





Dave R


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If I had the $$, the Festool would be in my shop. I don't, so it isn't. For my budget, it is the Chicago Electric 12" slider / Freud blade combo. And yes it took some fiddling around to get the stops set right... But it is dead on now... I am a hobbyist only. However, I lost my fear of buying a Harbor Freight miter saw after my neighbors trim contractor was using one on a trim job at his place... They are cheap enough that it is not a huge deal if they get stolen, and when fitted with a good quality blade and tuned up right, are really accurate saws...


----------



## KB Services (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a Bosch 12" slider for personal use. For work we use a Dewalt 12" slider. But sliders have rails and tend not be that accurate. They do have bigger capacity. But if you need a saw for trim I would lean toward a Delta or Dewalt 12" dual compound non slider. The non sliders stay more accurate due to the fact that they have no rails to wear out and wobble. I'm currently looking for a 10" dual compound Delta for a back up to my Bosch for smaller jobs. The Bosch and Dewalt sliders are damn heavy. With the 10" I can swap blades with my table saw if I want. 

80% of my work is trim Base,Casing, Crown and cabinets.
If your going to buy blades go with the Red ones.


----------



## Chairmon (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a DW718 but picked up a Mak LS0714 Amazon.com: Makita LS0714 Quad 10 Amp 7-1/2-Inch Sliding Compound Miter saw: Home Improvement
ended up selling the DW.
if you do much on sight work and you owned several this would be the one you would grab 85% of the time. 28 pounds and better dust collection than even the Kapex.

just realized that this is my first post here. My name is Craig Harimon i am a contractor out of OmahaNE specializing in bathrooms I am active on contractor talk and festool owners group


----------



## Joe Garfield (Jul 25, 2011)

Doing professional trim/cabinetry a few years back, used a couple of differen saws. Hitachi 10" slider was nice but think they are made a bit differently now. Used a Bosch 12", while it was accurate was just not my favorite feeling saw. I own a DeWalt 12" double-bevel; at the time was one of the only saws with a belt drive, thus motor was out of the way and increased cut depth. That saw was one of the first 'real tools' I bought, while I wouldn't get rid of it I do find myself wishing I had a slider in my home shop. May go for a nice, old, solid used machine for long cross-cuts in the future.

I still smile every time I cut something with my DeWalt 12" saw though, especially loaded with a brand new blade =D


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*what chop saw*

I found a 10" Makita LS 1011 at a pawn shop. It did need some work and finding the parts was easy. I really like it`s light weight! I`ll be 59 this Dec. For years I carried a 15" Hatachi...that in my opinion...is a crown cutting machine (among many other things). After 35 years of loading and unloading tools...I go for the light weight stuff. Rick:laughing:


----------



## jblong83 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 10" Makita LS 1011 as well. Works great for most jobs. Came up just short of being able to cut through a 2x4 the way I needed, but the hand saw was able to finish the cut nicely.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

I own a 10" sliding Craftsman. Piece of sh-t.


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*miter saws*

We use hitachi in our shop, we have a 10" and a 12" compound sliding with lasers on them very precise cutting.


----------



## Lars1967 (Oct 20, 2011)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Bosh 12-Inch Dual Bevel Slide Miter Saw with Laser Tracking . 
[/FONT]


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*Makita 10" model 1011*

i bought this when they first came out. A Makita nidel 1011 .The only thing that has been done is i had to replace the beiring in the head that hold's the blade on. It got a little sloppy and the cut's vaired. After the change it was back to dead on. The brush's are used up kind of fast as they are used as the break. Other than that i will not have to buy another one for a long time .


----------



## Big Stud (Dec 2, 2011)

I have done custom trim for many years. I have had great success with my 10" Hitachi slider and Forest chopmaster blade combo. It makes cuts so smooth that you get an excellent fit every time.
When I trim a home I start by hanging the doors. Then case out the doors then case windows (some windows just get "picture framed", some get a sill as well as casing), then crown, then base. You don't always have crown, but the base has to be done after the casing as the base runs into the casing on the doors. 
Hope this helps,


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

I own a Dewalt 12" cms and I have an older Craftsman RAS that's in pieces as I install the free safety upgrade.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I use a Delta 10" cms a friend gave me, when he bought a slider.
Only use it when I need to take it into the house for trim work. My old Red Star ras does the work in the shop. 
I keep a nasty blade in the cms, so if I need to cut of any nasty wood, for garden stakes, etc, I don't risk a good blade.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Realized I already replied to this... Sorry...


----------



## woodworkerbrian (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a 12" dewalt slider and used it for years. I still have it after 10 years of heavy use but I would not rely on it for quality work. I bought a 12" slider for bosh and never did like it (had to much play not clean cuts. Now I have a 10" slider from Makita it is good but not perfect. If I had the Money I would try the feststol. I would go with the smallest blade you can to reduce as much wobble as possible. If you don't need a slider don't get one the more parts that move the less the quality of the cut


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

basic model makita, LS1040
does fine, but nothing fancy


----------



## Lineman88 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the 12" Dewalt sliding miter and it's a great saw but a beast to transport. I find myself going back to my old Hitachi 8 1/4 sliding miter ( C 8FB2) . Although it doesn't have the capacity of the 12" , it does most of what I need. It's very portable and is great for cutting crown miters on the flat ( premarked points) . Also you can find them on Craigslist at a reasonable price.


----------



## cgwendling (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I own 5 so called mitre saws. 
1. Harbor frieght 12" slider. Used for general construction, light but not really accurate.
2. Dewalt 12" slider. Used for deck building, treads, risers, and any trim that needs a large capacity cut. Heavy, needs tweaking almost everytime it gets moved.
3. 12" Makita, single compound. Great saw, a little heavy. Crown, large trim go to saw.
4. 10" Makita non compound. Goto general trim saw. Light, accurate, good dust control.
5. 10" Craftsman radial arm. Stays in the shop and is used as a general mitre, chop, and dadeo machine.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread has probably served it's purpose, but...

Hitachi C10FCE2. Wish I had bought the slider or the 12", but the saw itself is great.


----------

